# 1990 Bridgestone MB-2



## OSUChE (Jan 18, 2011)

I've posted mine in the classifieds...and posted detailed pictures at:

https://picasaweb.google.com/rickos...authkey=Gv1sRgCJ7ig8TIspGWigE&feat=directlink

Can take this up the I-5 corridor as far as Portland Metro or East Portland as I need to pick up a trailer in the next day or two.

Otherwise, can have local dealer pack 4 shipping.

Thanks for looking


----------



## OSUChE (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW: I'm in Salem, OR


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

OK, what do you want for it?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

About double market price based on the classified ad


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=62642&cat=


----------

